# Radial Arm Saw Delta model 790



## USMCBAZ (Sep 13, 2009)

I saw this on craigslist, and the guy took 100.00 for it. Once i got it home, and rewired it for 120vac...this sucker ran right up. Although I believe I'm missing some of the safety equipment. Tomorrow I'll be installing a new table and of course a new blade. Overall I'm very happy with the purchase. Any recommendations?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice score!! That's an old DeWalt before the trademark yellow. One suggestion I have is to get a dust bag on the puppy before you blind yourself with sawdust. Other than that, I got nothing.
I did, however, do a quick search on the net and found the original reprint of the manual for your saw. You can find it here.
Sorry about the quality of the pdf, but it is an old manual.
Ken


----------



## USMCBAZ (Sep 13, 2009)

thanks brother..I just downloaded it..and yes its an old manual...i appreciate the help


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This is what I did*

I only cross cut at 90 degrees with mine.
So I made a longer table extension to the left of the blade.I don't use the 4 piece top supplied with the saws. I just make a large plywood top extending to the rear with a cutout for the column and toward the front to allow the elevation handle to turn. I then locate a stop usually a 1 X 3 stop, square with the blade as long as necessary/desirable and just screw it down to the plywood avoiding the blade path. I also make a dust collection box at the rear of the blade with a port below the table for a shop vac. I only cut 90 degrees with this set up and no rips. Ripping requires a whole 'nother concept and is not recommended for the novice and most pros won't do it either. That's what the table saw is for...even has a "rip fence"! BTW I always "pull" the saw into the work from the rest position behind the stop for safety reasons. Looks like you need a blade guard that will slide up out of the way. The antikick back rod is missing but you only need that for "ripping"...no recommended. Nice score!


----------

